# Koality S. Johnson-CPC



## dianne38 (Oct 9, 2009)

*K. Johnson-CPC*

I am currently employed as a full-time Medical Insurance & Coding Instructor at a local college in Dallas Texas and I am looking for additonal part-time work in the evenings or on the weekends. 


K. Johnson-CPC
Mesquite, Texas 75181
469-364-2035
desires0310@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE

Medical Coding and Billing professional seeking a coding position to utilize my coding skills while providing timely, accurate and efficient reimbursement of medical claims.


----------



## dianne38 (Oct 9, 2009)

*dianne38*

I am currently employed as a full-time Medical Insurance & Coding Instructor at a local college in Dallas Texas and I am looking for additonal part-time work in the evenings or on the weekends. 


K. Johnson-CPC
Mesquite, Texas 75181
469-364-2035
desires0310@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE

Medical Coding and Billing professional seeking a coding position to utilize my coding skills while providing timely, accurate and efficient reimbursement of medical claims.[/QUOTE]


----------

